# Dianabol vs Anadrol



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Whats better for acquiring best gains in MUSCLE MASS? is dianabol better for muscle gains? and is Anadrol best for strength?

I have a choice between running 150mg of Anadrol 1-4 or Dianabol at 50mg 1-4.

Which will yeild better gains? with correct diet and training? gains in muscle mass.

We're talking... Which ones the best for Hypertrophy of the muscle basically


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

you will get just as much from 100mgs oxy as 150 as they do not get better the more you take with them, just more liver toxic imo

i think its personal pref i have tried both and respond better to oxys but thats not to say d-bol isnt ****hot,they r like i say personal pref imo u will gain alot with either your diet and pct will determine wether or not you get to keep most of it though.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

darksider said:


> you will get just as much from 100mgs oxy as 150 as they do not get better the more you take with them, just more liver toxic imo
> 
> i think its personal pref i have tried both and respond better to oxys but thats not to say d-bol isnt ****hot,they r like i say personal pref imo u will gain alot with either your diet and pct will determine wether or not you get to keep most of it though.


x2


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Love the oxys! I get great strength gains but can only use them for 3 weeks if I go to 100mg. I start to get hunger supression and lothargic after that. If its a kickstart I would do 100mg for week 1 and 50mg after that.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

darksider said:


> you will get just as much from 100mgs oxy as 150 as they do not get better the more you take with them, just more liver toxic imo
> 
> .


well its an opinion, and its fair enough, but plenty of people front load 300mg and ramp down to 50mg over 2weeks; AIDS wasting studies use 150mg/day for over 20weeks..

I think 300mg down to 50 mg over 4 weeks is great with test prop at 100mg/day.

but back to the original question- no doubt the higher dosage will give you more results, whether its anadrol or d-bol; at the same dosage I'd still choose anadrol, but its a small margin.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i love oxy, its the only aas that gives me instant gains in the gym and the stregnth gains are just absurd  and the more i took the stronger i got but the sides can get quite rough,


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> well its an opinion, and its fair enough, but plenty of people front load 300mg and ramp down to 50mg over 2weeks; AIDS wasting studies use 150mg/day for over 20weeks..
> 
> I think 300mg down to 50 mg over 4 weeks is great with test prop at 100mg/day.
> 
> but back to the original question- no doubt the higher dosage will give you more results, whether its anadrol or d-bol; at the same dosage I'd still choose anadrol, but its a small margin.


Im a little confused? can you actually run dianabol at say? 100mgs a day for 6weeks with out any liver problems? cause i've always thought if i went over 50mgs it would be problematic?

Also? Would you say that 300mg of Anadrol would be better then taking 100mg of dianabol in the way of muscle gains? cause i was told dianabol is more potent then anadrol... which is why anadrol is dosed higher then dianabol.

Or if you could answer this... "Im looking to get the best gains possible in the smallest space of time, and im willing to dose as high as possible aslong as its safe, what dosage? is the highest i could use for a period of 4 to 6weeks or either dianabol or anadrol, and which would yeild the best results?"


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Im a little confused? can you actually run dianabol at say? 100mgs a day for 6weeks with out any liver problems? bro science. There have been studies with AIDS wasting patients where 150mg anadrol-50 was used for 20 weeks, with no adverse liver function tests. Its individual of course. Do 4 weeks, and have a liver function test- see for your self YOUR reaction.cause i've always thought if i went over 50mgs it would be problematic?why 50mg? what makes this a special number?
> 
> Also? Would you say that 300mg of Anadrol would be better then taking 100mg of dianabol in the way of muscle gains? cause i was told dianabol is more potent then anadrol... which is why anadrol is dosed higher then dianabol.they are dosed differently as they where intended for different purposes. Originally 10mg of d-bol was considered full replacement Testosterone therapy dosage for men- that was the dose given to athletes as well; of course they started taking more without telling the good dr Ziegler... the rest is history. Anadrol was developed for aplastic aneamia, and really increases RBC production. The dose is based on usual amount required to get the intended THERAPEUTIC action. The two drugs had different intended actions.
> 
> Or if you could answer this... "Im looking to get the best gains possible in the smallest space of time, and im willing to dose as high as possible aslong as its safe, what dosage? is the highest i could use for a period of 4 to 6weeks or either dianabol or anadrol, and which would yeild the best results?" try both; i think you'll get more of what you're looking for from anadrol, but the only way to tell, is to try both.


----------



## thehit (May 27, 2011)

I am on anabol 50 mg a day now for 6 weeks and I have noticed good results but I also was advised 50 mgs for safe results but now I'm not to sure as I had nap 50s years ago and went big quicker. I am going to take 100 mgs a day for another 2 weelks then have a rest for 3 weeks or does any one think this should be longer? If so what could I take in between cycles?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

thehit said:


> I am on anabol 50 mg a day now for 6 weeks and I have noticed good results but I also was advised 50 mgs for safe results but now I'm not to sure as I had nap 50s years ago and went big quicker. I am going to take 100 mgs a day for another 2 weelks then have a rest for 3 weeks or does any one think this should be longer? If so what could I take in between cycles?


its common to have an injectable base (ie test or test + deca or other anabolic) and do 4 weeks on/4 weeks off with the orals like oxy-50s. 150mg/day for 4 weeks is not unusual.


----------



## thehit (May 27, 2011)

I know I want tes 400 but can't get any. But I hear you thanks mate I keep looking.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> well its an opinion, and its fair enough, but plenty of people front load 300mg and ramp down to 50mg over 2weeks; AIDS wasting studies use 150mg/day for over 20weeks..
> 
> I think 300mg down to 50 mg over 4 weeks is great with test prop at 100mg/day.
> 
> but back to the original question- no doubt the higher dosage will give you more results, whether its anadrol or d-bol; at the same dosage I'd still choose anadrol, but its a small margin.


have read that study too and have personlly run oxy at 150 a day for 12 weeks with other meds too but its my body so i would rather err on the side of caution when it comes to someone elses thats all mate.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

darksider said:


> have read that study too and have personlly run oxy at 150 a day for 12 weeks with other meds too but its my body so i would rather err on the side of caution when it comes to someone elses thats all mate.


Fair point. Though I do say (in red) in post number 8, that you should have a liver function test (LFT) to see the affect on the individual user (i've done this myself).

As dan duchaine used to say (paraphrasing slightly): "most people have done X and are fine; don't assume you're most people"


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> its common to have an injectable base (ie test or test + deca or other anabolic) and do 4 weeks on/4 weeks off with the orals like oxy-50s. 150mg/day for 4 weeks is not unusual.


im planning on doing this on the cycle im on now 400mg test 600mg ew 20 weeks with a coulple of 4 weeks burst of high dose winny or tbol(100-150mg ed) along the way ,


----------

